# Synthesizer vs. various samples/vst?



## qkrzazzang (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm thinking of either getting a synthesizer or get midi controller with various sample sets/vst, like battery, absynth and such.

I'm a composer and want to arrange pop songs with virtual instruments.






These are some background tracks that I have in mind.
I guess the pro for getting a synthesizer is that I don't have to decide which sample sets to get, out of like thousands of them, but it is rather expensive compared to midi controller+samples.


----------



## einei (Dec 24, 2015)

if your aim is to produce kpop, your best bet are soft synths... The way it usually works is that A&R's send out briefs, with reference tracks etc. So you need to be flexible and be able to cover a wide spectrum of sounds. I think that Soft Synths are the easiest way (and cheapest) to do that.


----------



## qkrzazzang (Dec 24, 2015)

einei said:


> if your aim is to produce kpop, your best bet are soft synths... The way it usually works is that A&R's send out briefs, with reference tracks etc. So you need to be flexible and be able to cover a wide spectrum of sounds. I think that Soft Synths are the easiest way (and cheapest) to do that.



Thanks for the reply. Is reference track some sort of a sketch with general background track/accompaniment before it is arranged via virtual instruments?

Also, now that you're recommending soft synths, which one could you recommend that is very high end and that I can use it for a long term?

I also find hard to differentiate between soft synth and synth-sampled libraries (like ones which 8dio or Spitfire releases. Are these also considered as soft synth?).


----------



## einei (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey reference tracks are usually songs that should be taken as an inspiration for the track the record company needs. Usually a bunch of Youtube links which they send with the brief... Personally I don't come across a lot of requests from A&R's to just produce tracks. But it depends on who you are working with. If you are working with other songwriters they might want you to do that.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 29, 2015)

Check out Lady GaGa's favorite soft guy known as "Big Red" that wrote an entire production run on a MacBook using Logic X.
Real synths especially analog rigs have distinct advantages but aren't noticable in a busy dance groove where pulsating rhythms are the predominant factor.
In that case you want synths with well a designed GUI for putting together ideas quickly.
Big Red is an excellent example of getting ideas recorded quickly.
Also check out here for guys using Logic"s EXS Sampler.
Probably the most mature sampler on any platform.
Seems to be a great resource on large projects.


----------



## einei (Dec 29, 2015)

+1 at what Chimuelo said. As suggested in the other thread get yourself something like omnisphere which covers a lot of ground and start working on your production (not only vi-s but also vocals) and mixing skills. If you are serious about doing kpop you really need to be able to deliver a professional sounding full track in very short time. The synths don't really matter that much. It's all in the songwriting and your production skills. If you have DAW such as Logic, you don't need a lot of extra stuff in the beginning.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi there! I would defenitely recommend the Korg M1 synth which is a GOD in samples and classic sounds from the 70's-> today, artists have been using that for ages and it would be one of the best add-on vst's to your daw!
Extremely cheap for what you get and, you will not regret your purchase, I can promise that.
Check all youtube-videos of demos etc, the hardware one and also the software one.
Some midi keyboards have "pads" on them which can control drums etc to your sampler, or you could buy a Maschine mikro from Native Instruments


----------

